# you are honest with yourself



## erico

Štˇastný nový rok 2008 !
I want to translate "you are honest with yourself." into Czech but I don't know... my translation is ....
Jste poctivý s sebou ????

Would you help me please ? 
Děkuji.


----------



## winpoj

Jsi k sobě poctivý. - for single male, informal
Jsi k sobě poctivá. - for single female, informal
Jste k sobě poctivý. - for single male, formal
Jste k sobě poctivá. - for single female, formal
Jste k sobě poctiví. - in plural

Alternatively, "upřímný" might also work in place of "poctivý".


----------



## erico

winpoj said:


> Jsi k sobě poctivý. - for single male, informal
> Jsi k sobě poctivá. - for single female, informal
> Jste k sobě poctivý. - for single male, formal
> Jste k sobě poctivá. - for single female, formal
> Jste k sobě poctiví. - in plural
> 
> Alternatively, "upřímný" might also work in place of "poctivý".



I see ....  Moc vám děkuji za your explanation, winpoj !


----------



## Jana337

Less literal alternatives:
Nic si nenalháváš. ("You don't lie to yourself.")
Nelžeš si do kapsy. ("You don't lie into your pocket.")


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> Less literal alternatives:
> Nic si nenalháváš. ("You don't lie to yourself.")
> Nelžeš si do kapsy. ("You don't lie into your pocket.")



Dekuji vam, Jana337. 

I am not good at English. Would you tell me the meaning of "You don't lie into your pocket" in other way please ?


----------



## winpoj

I'd say, Erico, that Jana just gave you more idiomatic options to express the same idea in Czech and then translated them into English literally. Therefore, "You don't lie into your pocket" is not an English expression, just a translation of a Czech idiom, the meaning of which you already know.


----------



## erico

winpoj said:


> I'd say, Erico, that Jana just gave you more idiomatic options to express the same idea in Czech and then translated them into English literally. Therefore, "You don't lie into your pocket" is not an English expression, just a translation of a Czech idiom, the meaning of which you already know.



Dekuji, winpoj ! Now I got it ! You are so kind


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> Less literal alternatives:
> Nic si nenalháváš. ("You don't lie to yourself.")
> Nelžeš si do kapsy. ("You don't lie into your pocket.")



Dekuji vam Jana337, Now I got them. How stupid I am !!
I will keep them in my notebook !
Znovu dekuji !!!


----------

